# How soon to schedule PCD?



## Versipellis (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a car that's being built for the start of October (Build week 41), but I haven't heard anything from my CA about picking a date for my PCD yet. How soon should I expect to be able to pick a date? I need to sell my current car, take leave from work, book flights, etc. and I'm surprised we're a month out and there's still no information on this. :dunno:


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Versipellis said:


> I have a car that's being built for the start of October (Build week 41), but I haven't heard anything from my CA about picking a date for my PCD yet. How soon should I expect to be able to pick a date? I need to sell my current car, take leave from work, book flights, etc. and I'm surprised we're a month out and there's still no information on this. :dunno:


You should've gotten a tentative date for PCD already. I know I got mine about a wk after I ordered my car. I then changed it once I saw it was on a boat and did PCD 2wks earlier than the original date.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

You will get tentative dates to pick from once the car flips to 150 status. PCD will not schedule until that time. Don't book your flight until 2-3 weeks before delivery. My PCD date moved up by two weeks from the original date I selected. You will get a very nice email from the PCD team.


----------



## Versipellis (Jun 15, 2015)

David1 said:


> You will get tentative dates to pick from once the car flips to 150 status. PCD will not schedule until that time. Don't book your flight until 2-3 weeks before delivery. My PCD date moved up by two weeks from the original date I selected. You will get a very nice email from the PCD team.


Ugh, okay. Thanks a lot! I figured they'd let me schedule at least a month out in advance, but seems like that's not the case. :thumbdwn:


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

As was mentioned, BMW can't schedule a delivery until they start working on the order, but I think I was offered a date when my order status changed to 112. In any case check with your CA and make sure that the "priority" for the order is "1-Customer sold" and not "3-Dealer stock". In fact when I placed my order my CA sent me the order form (can't find it right now...) and the priority was "1-Performance Center". In my case the process was:


 Thursday: Sign the paperwork, then my CA tells me they don't have an allocation and will have to get one from another dealer.
 Friday: CA sends me a text with the production # and production date (about four weeks later). Priority shows as "1-Customer sold"
 Monday: CA sends me another text with an updated production order. Priority shows as "1-Performance Center"
 Wednesday: PCD sends me a proposed delivery date
 Thursday: One week since placing my order status changed to 112.
I only have my one experience to go by, but I swear having the order priority set to "1-Performance center" sped things along.


----------



## SloTUrtle (Aug 30, 2016)

I guess I'm having the worst experience, my CA sucks at getting back to me. 

1-First of all it took me a month to get my car finally order, all he had to do/I was asking for was extra $10 off my monthly payment, finally got everything square away after emailing his GM
2-took about 2-3 weeks to get allocation which he said would take week max
3-When I got my allocation, he emailed me, week later called and followup with me and told me I was already "150", asked about my PCD and he said he nothing could be shcl or setup until my car was done,built and on a boat. 
4-3 weeks later and I got nothing from him since that one phone call, I emailed and texted him Friday(9/16) and still no respond yet

My build week 38 and this is all I know

Great guy, super nice and helpful the times I have talked to him but getting him to respond to email/text/phone call sucks


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

SloTUrtle said:


> I guess I'm having the worst experience, my CA sucks at getting back to me.
> 
> 1-First of all it took me a month to get my car finally order, all he had to do/I was asking for was extra $10 off my monthly payment, finally got everything square away after emailing his GM
> 2-took about 2-3 weeks to get allocation which he said would take week max
> ...


Sounds like your dealer is sacrificing quality for quantity.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

You may not be able to do it now. You CA must really suck.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

SloTUrtle said:


> 3-When I got my allocation, he emailed me, week later called and followup with me and told me I was already "150", asked about my PCD and he said he nothing could be shcl or setup until my car was done,built and on a boat.


Your CA doesn't know what he is talking about.

Do you have a productions number for the car? If you do you can go to the BMW web site and track the car yourself [1]. If your car was at status 150 four weeks ago the thing is likely on a boat already! I would not wait around for the CA, you should call (better yet visit) the dealer and speak with the Sales Manager and/or GM. As was mentioned above, the PC will schedule a delivery once the car's status changes to 150 (112?) so you are running out of time.

1. http://www.bmwblog.com/2009/07/14/how-to-follow-a-new-bmw-from-order-to-shipping-and-to-delivery/


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

In my experience PCD won't schedule a delivery until the car has hit the port and cleared the VPC. Too much could go wrong with shipping, etc before that.
Having said that, your dealer needs to let BMW know that the car is destined for the PC, not the dealership.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have done PCD 3 times. I always have it scheduled before it is on the boat because the PCD cars go to a different port.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

The Other Tom said:


> In my experience PCD won't schedule a delivery until the car has hit the port and cleared the VPC. Too much could go wrong with shipping, etc before that.
> Having said that, your dealer needs to let BMW know that the car is destined for the PC, not the dealership.


This is generally true for ED cars. If doing US delivery, PCD can be scheduled in status 150. Of course the date will be a later date in case of delays with production, transit time, damage etc. Once the car arrives stateside you can move the PCD up based on availability.

For PCD it is Priority-9.


----------



## Versipellis (Jun 15, 2015)

Alright, well, my car just went into 112 recently - my CA just emailed me to say we should hear from PCD soon. So, fingers crossed, but also nervous at how long it's taking. I blame the Individual leather I added though - that bumped me out from a September to October build alone.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Vitacura said:


> This is generally true for ED cars. If doing US delivery, PCD can be scheduled in status 150. Of course the date will be a later date in case of delays with production, transit time, damage etc. Once the car arrives stateside you can move the PCD up based on availability.
> 
> For PCD it is Priority-9.


Makes sense. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## SloTUrtle (Aug 30, 2016)

Guess I just got bad luck, car is done in production but my PCD isn't until 11/16 per the email I got today. Does it really take that long to get process, ride on a boat and finish everything else??


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

SloTUrtle said:


> Guess I just got bad luck, car is done in production but my PCD isn't until 11/16 per the email I got today. Does it really take that long to get process, ride on a boat and finish everything else??


That's a little over 3 weeks from now (11/16 is on a Sunday ?). The cars have to travel from Munich to a port, get staged for loading, sail across the Atlantic, unload and stage, then ship to the PCD. Sounds reasonable, especially considering possible storms at sea.


----------



## SloTUrtle (Aug 30, 2016)

The Other Tom said:


> That's a little over 3 weeks from now (11/16 is on a Sunday ?). The cars have to travel from Munich to a port, get staged for loading, sail across the Atlantic, unload and stage, then ship to the PCD. Sounds reasonable, especially considering possible storms at sea.


11/16, not 10/16. 10/16 is on a Sunday but 11/16 is on a weds. I thought the something when I saw it....I was like sunday?? then I realize its 11/16, not 10/16 and thats like month and half out


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Oops, got it. Yeah, a month and a half seems long


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

It's about three weeks to get to the performance center and they are pretty booked up. The car will be there for a couple weeks before you get it.


----------



## Versipellis (Jun 15, 2015)

SloTUrtle said:


> Guess I just got bad luck, car is done in production but my PCD isn't until 11/16 per the email I got today. Does it really take that long to get process, ride on a boat and finish everything else??


My car just went into production, and I was told by my CA that delivery is first week of December... I went from an August to September build week because of Individual, and now I'm being told that December is my delivery date? What the heck.


----------

